# [SOLVED]Can't find FAT filesystem on /dev/sda1. ma è JFS!!

## darkmanPPT

Premessa,

ho una chiavetta USB appena comperata da 2 GB. era stata formattata FAT16 (con una partizione che lasciava spazio libero prima e dopo).

Ho preso qtparted e l'ho formattata completamente a JFS (avevo letto in giro che era consigliato).

A parte il fatto che non so se JFS sia il migliore filesystem per una chiavetta usb, mi chiedo come mai il mio pc non veda la partizione creata.

Inserisco la chiavetta usb:

```

    >dmesg | tail                                                                                                       

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 45 00 00 08                                                                                        

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through                                                                            

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 3942399 512-byte hardware sectors (2019 MB)                                                                    

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off                                                                                           

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 45 00 00 08                                                                                        

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through                                                                            

 sda: sda1                                                                                                                       

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk                                                                                   

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0                                                                                     

usb-storage: device scan complete          

```

il device /dev/sda e /dev/sda1 vengono creati. ottimo.

```

    >mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

    >dmesg | tail

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda1.

```

```

    >mount -t jfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

    >dmesg | tail

Mount JFS Failure: -22

jfs_mount failed w/return code = -22

```

FAT?   :Confused:   qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi come mai cerca di usare FAT?

cavolo, eppure dovrebbe essere formattata JFS!

```
    >fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 2018 MB, 2018508288 bytes

64 heads, 63 sectors/track, 977 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 4032 * 512 = 2064384 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000e647c

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1         977     1969600+  83  Linux
```

Idee?

Che forse non si possa formattare una chiavetta usb con jfs?

ps: ho l'opzione JFS impostata dentro il kernel e ho, ovviamente, sys-fs/jfsutils installato

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ho risolto.

ho semplicemente eseguito manualmente 

```

mkfs.jfs -c -L usbdisk -O /dev/sda1

```

Ci ha messo un po, ma alla fine la chiavetta usb risulta effettivamente formattata jfs.

metto il tag RISOLTO.

Lascio il post e non lo cancello perchè potrebbe servire in futuro a qualcun'altro.

 :Wink: 

----------

## devilheart

in genere si sconsiglia di usare il journal su chiavette perché le ripetute operazioni per la sua gestione rischiano di accorciare la durata della chiavetta stessa (così come si consiglia di montarle con l'opzione async)

----------

## Elbryan

file -s /dev/sda1 (da root)

e postami l'output

----------

## Apetrini

Hai formattato in Jfs ma la tabella delle partizioni ha ancora come tipo (forse) FAT.

Batti un cfdisk /dev/sda e da un occhio.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> in genere si sconsiglia di usare il journal su chiavette

 

beh, in teoria con il comando 

```
mkfs.jfs -c -L usbdisk -O /dev/sda1 
```

non dovrei aver messo l'opzione journal, no? (o almeno man mkfs.jfs dice così)

```

file -s /dev/sda1

/dev/sda1: data

```

```
cfdisk /dev/sda

 Name                 Flags               Part Type         FS Type                      [Label]                   Size (MB)

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

       sda1                                      Primary          Linux JFS                    [usbdisk]                   2016.91

```

comunque ora mi sembra che vada: non ho riscontrato alcun problema.

----------

## devilheart

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> beh, in teoria con il comando 
> 
> ```
> mkfs.jfs -c -L usbdisk -O /dev/sda1 
> ```
> ...

 il journal è creato di default e non mi pare che una di quelle opzioni lo disattivi

----------

## darkmanPPT

secondo te come si può disattivare?

secondo il man del comando, io avevo capito che se mettevo l'opzione -J oppure -j mi veniva creato il journal, altrimenti no.

ma in effetti non avrebbe molto senso che un Journaled File System non attivi di default tale opzione...

ma secondo te usare jfs su chiavetta usb è una buona idea?

----------

## devilheart

non credo si possa disattivare e quelle opzioni servono per decidere se mettere il journal sullo stesso device o su un altro

comunque le chiavette io le formatterei in ext2

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> non credo si possa disattivare e quelle opzioni servono per decidere se mettere il journal sullo stesso device o su un altro
> 
> comunque le chiavette io le formatterei in ext2

 

Ho cercato un bel po' ma anche io sono arrivato alla conclusione che non si possa disattivare tale opzione.

ci ho pensato un po' e alla fine sono passato ad ext2.

meglio così   :Wink: 

grazie

----------

